# new MN waterfowl laws passed



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i just heard through a relible source that minnesota just passed a law so you don't have to hunt out of vegitation anymore (layout boats in MN!!!!) and also you can use a remote for your mojo now!! can anyone else confirm this?????


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I did see the remote, but I haen't heard or seen anything about layout boats. I don't think that would pass.

These are the add on's from the FEE Increase bill that passed;
Also in the compromise bills are provisions to:

-- Continue sales of hunting and fishing licenses even if a budget impasse forces a government shutdown like last year.

-- Increase snowmobile state trail fees from $15 to $35.

-- Set a $10.50 license fee for canoes, kayaks, sailboards, paddle board, paddle boats and rowing shells longer than 10 feet.

-- Require many public shooting ranges in the Twin Cities area to be open at least four times a year for youth shooting class members.

-- Allow remote-controlled decoys to hunt migratory waterfowl and mourning doves.

-- Allow disabled hunters to use a mounted gun or other device to help discharge a firearm or use a bow.

-- Let local governments kill beavers that cause damage to government property.

-- Establish a course in preventing the spread of aquatic invasive species, especially dealing with moving of boats from one body of water to another. A boat owner who completes the course would get a decal that would be needed before a boat could be moved.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

You cant use remotes on mojos in MN? whoops...


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

According to my email chat with the DNR, the legislature removed the legal requirement to be partially concealed in emergent vegetaion. However the DNR has not yet (for this season) made the rule change so you still have to do it. They are looking at implementing it fot the 2013 season. Here's hoping to layout hunt. It sure is nice to have a commissioner that duck hunts.


----------

